

Show HN: Mapping tool communities from The Setup (usesthis.com) - agconway
https://github.com/drewconway/thesetup

======
trueneverland
Funny but I was just thinking about scraping the site for data on what users
were using 2 days ago. Dropped the idea when I didn't care

